# Cuba



## Carol C (Jul 3, 2016)

Has anyone here gone to Cuba since the ban eased up? Are there affordable places to stay? Can a tourist rent a vintage car? How much does gas cost? Other budget travel considerations? TIA for any travel related posts and no political commentary please! ;-)


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 3, 2016)

There was a long discussion in this thread earlier this year on traveling to Cuba.  Lots of good information there.

Kurt


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jul 3, 2016)

Carol C said:


> Has anyone here gone to Cuba since the ban eased up? Are there affordable places to stay? Can a tourist rent a vintage car? How much does gas cost? Other budget travel considerations? TIA for any travel related posts and no political commentary please! ;-)



I went in October 2015 and LOVED it

The best resource is TripAdvisor website

I booked my air and hotel via Cuba travel Services and prepaid everything

Air from Miami to Havanna was $470 r/t 
My hotel was around $200 nt
Meals were very reasonable

Vintage cars can be rented for $30/hr and comes with a driver

I do NOT recommend a rental car as taxis and travel options are plentiful and reasonable priced.

For my experience - I went as a "Blogger" and there was not on a group trip. I planned everything myself and really was happy I did it that way.

I will be happy to answer any questions you have.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jul 3, 2016)

Here are the biggest challenges

1. No cell phones - thus no access to maps, apps, texting, calls, etc.

2. No credit cards - thus you need to bring enough cash for the trip or you will have a problem

3. Fear - yes, I was nervous planning the trip and even arriving as I sorta felt like my "blogging" category may get questioned, but after the trip, I realize how silly that was. - I felt safer walking around Havanna than I do walking around Miami....seriously. The Cuban people are SUPER friendly, especially if you are an American.

4. Directions - get a paper map and pre-mark your hotel location and places you want to visit.

5. I don't speak Spanish - no problem, almost everyone speaks English

6. Hustlers - yes there were people hustling taxis at EVERY street corner in Havanna and I did see a few working and had a few people ask for money - BUT it was less than what I have experienced in the Caribbean.

7. Food - I ate at the hotel and major tourist restaurants and a few paladars and they all were very good. The bread was hard and the veggies were few, but the seafood and pork and meat were great.


----------



## stevio99 (Jul 3, 2016)

FYI, an app called "HERE maps" has a downloadable Cuba map.  That app works very reliably in non-Internet situations (obviously you have to d/l the map, but they typically aren't big files, around 50 MB).  it has turn by turn directions and operates very similar to Google maps.  It's free as well.  The only downside is that it does not have a St Martin map


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jul 3, 2016)

You probably should have a few maps.

One of Old Havanna and One of the area around the National Hotel

I found google maps was good, but can have errors with linking to TripAdvisor


----------



## RNCollins (Jul 4, 2016)

U.S. bank issues first credit card that can be used in Cuba

Below is a link to an article from Fox News about an approval of a US based credit card that can be used in Cuba:


http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/mo...s-first-credit-card-that-can-be-used-in-cuba/


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 4, 2016)

Interesting stuff.  Our current plans are to wait a few years until Cuba becomes one of several port calls on a longer cruise, which will bring the price down too.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jul 4, 2016)

RNCollins said:


> U.S. bank issues first credit card that can be used in Cuba
> 
> Below is a link to an article from Fox News about an approval of a US based credit card that can be used in Cuba:
> 
> http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/mo...s-first-credit-card-that-can-be-used-in-cuba/



I read that news too and Mastercard were supposed to be the first. BUT it will be only a few places that take credit cards like major hotels, major tourist restaurants and shops. 

MOST places, if not all, want CASH.

Also, I took Euros with me rather than US$ as there is a penalty for converting USD.

On TripAdvisor, some of the canadians were even complaining about the difficulty of using a credit card



BocaBoy said:


> Interesting stuff.  Our current plans are to wait a few years until Cuba becomes one of several port calls on a longer cruise, which will bring the price down too.



I would humbly suggest you reconsider this thinking.

First, the cost is actually going UP due to the USA travelers and in my opinion will get much worse (as in much more expensive). Many Europeans and canadians are already complaining of this online.

Second, cruise ships are already going there - one from the us and one from Jamaica. 

Third, cruise ships are in port only a day or day and a half and it really takes three or more days to enjoy Havana.

Fourth, the charm of Havana is partially due to the fact that is is like a time capsule and that is changing and may be very different in a few years

Fifth, the Cubans really like American visitors now and who knows if the "ugly americans" will change that attitude in the next year or so.

One interesting thing is that we Americans think like capitalists and the typical Cubans think like socialists. I am not making a political statement as I don't think one is better than the other. It is just the Cubans I met seem to like their socialism and don't fully understand or even think our system is better. Believe it or not, they are not a money focused as we are.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 5, 2016)

DazedandConfused said:


> I would humbly suggest you reconsider this thinking.
> 
> First, the cost is actually going UP due to the USA travelers and in my opinion will get much worse (as in much more expensive).
> 
> ...



Current cruises are going only to Cuba (not just a stop on a longer cruise) and are much more expensive than the normal Caribbean cruise.  The cost will be much lower later because Cuba will only be one stop on Caribbean cruises in a few years.  By definition, that makes it cheaper.  Would maybe be different for a land vacation in Cuba, but we do not want that.  Also, we have no desire to spend several days there, just see it for a day or two to get a little bit of flavor.  We have taken many cruises and many of the stops are of this nature, namely that we want to see it but do not need an in depth experience.  We go in depth for places of more interest.  I appreciate your opinion, but it does not address our desires and needs.


----------



## moonstone (Jul 7, 2016)

*Airlines allowed to flfy into Cuba announced*

The airlines that will be allowed to fly into Cuba have been announced by the Department of Transport.  Here is the article;  http://www.usatoday.com/story/trave...ght-airlines-awarded-flights-havana/86795854/


~Diane


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jul 8, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> Current cruises are going only to Cuba (not just a stop on a longer cruise) and are much more expensive than the normal Caribbean cruise.  The cost will be much lower later because Cuba will only be one stop on Caribbean cruises in a few years.  By definition, that makes it cheaper.  Would maybe be different for a land vacation in Cuba, but we do not want that.  Also, we have no desire to spend several days there, just see it for a day or two to get a little bit of flavor.  We have taken many cruises and many of the stops are of this nature, namely that we want to see it but do not need an in depth experience.  We go in depth for places of more interest.  I appreciate your opinion, but it does not address our desires and needs.



I see where you are coming from.

I personally think Land vacations costs will rise and cruises will be stable for a few years and possibly get lower. One problem with Cuba is that they can only handle the smaller ships.

If you are only looking to sample Cuba, a cruise is fine.



moonstone said:


> The airlines that will be allowed to fly into Cuba have been announced by the Department of Transport.  Here is the article;  http://www.usatoday.com/story/trave...ght-airlines-awarded-flights-havana/86795854/



I am looking forward to reviewing these prices.

JetBlue
Fort Lauderdale: 2 daily round-trip flights (except one on Saturdays)

Southwest Airlines
Fort Lauderdale: 2 daily round-trip flights
(I wonder if companion passes will work here)


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jun 18, 2017)

I am pretty bummed with the new Cuba policy from the White House eliminating individual (non-tour group) travel for Americans.

I personally think this policy will hurt the average Cubans trying to launch small businesses and will cause a decrease in American visitors to this beautiful island.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 18, 2017)

DazedandConfused said:


> I am pretty bummed with the new Cuba policy from the White House eliminating individual (non-tour group) travel for Americans.
> 
> I personally think this policy will hurt the average Cubans trying to launch small businesses and will cause a decrease in American visitors to this beautiful island.



I agree, we just visited on a NCL ship.  We noted that half the workforce is govt jobs, so avoiding using the govt travel agency hurts Cuban workers.  Its not like every dime spent goes into Raul Castro's bank account.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jun 18, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> I agree, we just visited on a NCL ship.  We noted that half the workforce is govt jobs, so avoiding using the govt travel agency hurts Cuban workers.  Its not like every dime spent goes into Raul Castro's bank account.



How did you like that cruise. It is $2,200 per cabin for 2 people and you are limited to 1.5 days and 1 night in havana. I would rather fly jetblue and stay in airbnb for 4-5 days.

I may go again in August, but obviously a little concerned with the new announcement.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 18, 2017)

My DSS (dear step-son) just returned from a cruise to cuba.
Everything was prepaid.  He called it "other worldly."

.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 19, 2017)

DazedandConfused said:


> How did you like that cruise. It is $2,200 per cabin for 2 people and you are limited to 1.5 days and 1 night in havana. I would rather fly jetblue and stay in airbnb for 4-5 days.
> 
> I may go again in August, but obviously a little concerned with the new announcement.



We enjoyed it immensely.  When you add all the junk fees and gratuities it came to about that but we had a mid ship porthole view.  Inner cabins over the engine room are cheaper.  It was AI including drinks, we saw people falling down drunk before the lifeboat drill.

It was quite an experience to see what happens when progress stops 60 years ago and everything starts to decay.  A day and half was plenty to see that, we were ready to leave.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RNCollins (Jun 19, 2017)

I went to Cuba in February 2015.  It was a Botanical tour led by Betchart Expeditions and the Pacific Horticultural Society. We stayed in Havana about 5 days, and then visited Botanical gardens, forests, wetlands, went bird watching, and visited the Bay of Pigs Museum.  There was a shortage of toilet seats and toilet paper...  toilet paper cost 25 cents for a few squares.

They say that since Cuba has been isolated for so many years the coral reefs are in good shape.  I would like to go back to do some snorkeling before the reefs get damaged.


----------



## WackyLucy (Jun 19, 2017)

Recent (within the past week) initiatives by the current "administration" seem to have taken steps backward for (U.S. citizens) being able to visit Cuba, other than within organized tour groups. I'm going to look for more details, but that's the media take from what I've read so far. Would love to go there someday.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 19, 2017)

Gentle Reminder:  Please avoid the political aspects of this topic, and focus on the vacaion aspect.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 21, 2017)

WackyLucy said:


> Recent (within the past week) initiatives by the current "administration" seem to have taken steps backward for (U.S. citizens) being able to visit Cuba, other than within organized tour groups. I'm going to look for more details, but that's the media take from what I've read so far. Would love to go there someday.



I would still love to go to Cuba, since I love the music...and I'm sure I'd dig the old cars and the architecture. I just don't know what danger that tiny island poses for a U.S. tourist. 

[political comment redacted]


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 21, 2017)

WackyLucy said:


> Recent (within the past week) initiatives by the current "administration" seem to have taken steps backward for (U.S. citizens) being able to visit Cuba, other than within organized tour groups.



Just a FYI.  About 4 years before Obama loosened up travel to Cuba a couple of my friends went solo.  They just flew in from Mexico.  There was zero hassle and Immigration did not stamp their passports.  They took cash and had a great time.

George


----------



## itchyfeet (Jun 21, 2017)

Will the US Consulate remain open?  If not, you might not want to attempt going on an "independent" trip.


----------



## cd5 (Jun 21, 2017)

Cuba is a very popular destination for Canadian tourists. Lots of all-inclusive (inexpensive) resorts listed with Air Canada vacations, Sunwing, Air Transat etc. and it's not hard to do a side/longer trip to Havana depending on where you start out. It's as safe as anywhere in the Caribbean.


----------



## jwalk03 (Jun 21, 2017)

itchyfeet said:


> Will the US Consulate remain open?  If not, you might not want to attempt going on an "independent" trip.



The president said in his speech that the embassy in Havana was going to remain open.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 21, 2017)

We went to Cuba for 11 days, 5 years ago.   We had become very good friends with a Cuban family (long story).   The family was going back to Cuba to celebrate their daughter's Quinceaneral.   They invited us to go along and stay with them in their family home.   We actually saw Cuba from the eyes of the local Cuban people.  It really was really incredible.   Of course, all of this was done legally flying from Miami to Havana.    We then spent 11 days in Matanzas, Cuba (about 60 miles from Havana).

Going to Cuba was like going back in time.   I saw things that looked like they came out of the 30s.   Of course, the old cars look like they are from the late 50s but that will be the shell of the car.    The engine has probably been replaced, for example, with a diesel engine. 

The island is very safe and the people themselves love Americans (the people of Cuba might be the most friendliest people of the world).   Maybe it was just because that I was living with the local people and interacting with them.

One day, we did go to Varadero.   Varadero is a beautiful tourist beach area near Matanzas.     Here were the AI hotels for the tourists (for example, we did run into Canadians).   If a person only went to this area, they would not see any of the issues that the local people of Cuba face each day.


----------

